# best place to buy a hotronix press



## JLob (Sep 8, 2010)

I am looking to buy a hotronix heat press and need names of good suppliers with good customer support


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Hotronix - the #1 selling heat presses and heat seal machines in the world

Heat Press, Heat Transfer Material, Team Letters & Numbers | Stahls' ID

you can start here..


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

JLob said:


> I am looking to buy a hotronix heat press and need names of good suppliers with good customer support



Bought ours from Stahls


----------



## Hodgie (Jan 23, 2008)

I bought my Hotronix Fusion through Josh Ellsworth at Stahls Id Direct. Great person to work with.


----------



## Clarke (May 13, 2010)

The best press dollar for dollar and pound for pound is the INSTA manual 15x20 press. It has the best pressure available on a manual press in the entire industry. How to tell? Take a business card and insert it into the side of your press and close the press with half the card still out. Pull on the card, and see if will release. This is the best way to determine if your press is A: warped or B: conatains no pressure beyond the half way point. Stahl's makes a good press, but it is not the one I would consider first.


----------



## JLob (Sep 8, 2010)

thank you every one I will research those sites


----------



## JLob (Sep 8, 2010)

Hodgie said:


> I bought my Hotronix Fusion through Josh Ellsworth at Stahls Id Direct. Great person to work with.


Thank you hodgie
How do you like the fusion please give as a review

I am between the hotronix fusion and the hotronix 16" x 20" auto open clam heat press
Main difference been the auto open, do you find that you need the auto open on the fusion
also looking at the Hotronix auto open cap heat press any one that can review this press please do so


----------



## Hodgie (Jan 23, 2008)

JLob said:


> Thank you hodgie
> How do you like the fusion please give as a review
> 
> I am between the hotronix fusion and the hotronix 16" x 20" auto open clam heat press
> ...


I like the fusion a lot. Very easy to work. I was having the same tough decision you are having but thought if I was going to really be serious about selling tees. I would go all in. 

Go to youtube.com and search for hotronix fusion and Josh has great videos.


----------



## blackrose116 (May 2, 2010)

Hello!

I am starting a clothing line and have decided to add T-shirts to my collections. I have been researching the different pieces of equipment that I am likely to need, and in addition to heat presses, printers, etc, I keep seeing Cutters when I search on rhinestone kits. I was wondering if anyone could please explain why and what I would need a cutter for? Can't I create rhinestone creations on some sort of transfer paper?

Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

The cutter is used to make the templates for the design. The material used for making the templates is thicker and not all cutters can cut it. Some are now using a type of flock vinyl to make templates which is thicker than regular vinyl. Have you checked out videos on You Tube on rhinestone template cutting?


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Clarke said:


> The best press dollar for dollar and pound for pound is the INSTA manual 15x20 press. It has the best pressure available on a manual press in the entire industry. How to tell? Take a business card and insert it into the side of your press and close the press with half the card still out. Pull on the card, and see if will release. This is the best way to determine if your press is A: warped or B: conatains no pressure beyond the half way point. Stahl's makes a good press, but it is not the one I would consider first.


last I checked a tshirt is thicker then a business card.. so I would suggest a tshirt first to make sure the pressure is enough for the tshirt sure full pressure for a business card sounds going in theory but if it can't handle a hoodie, or something thicker you are s.o.s

Seriously I would consider a Digital Knight w/ auto pop http://screenerschoice.com/our-shop...o_VaMazing_1.tpl&product_id=31&category_id=11 please check the price you don't need the auto pop for transfers but you will for DTG


----------



## blackrose116 (May 2, 2010)

Hi jean518! Yes, I started looking at the videos after I entered my post. I'm starting to get the picture...LOL! Thanks so much for your reply.


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

Rest assured that the Hotronix presses do have even pressure edge to edge. We stress relieve our platens to prevent warping...also we use a medium density silicone pad to provide for an even pressure. And lastly have an over center pressure adjustment.

Insta is a nice machine, but Hotronix is every bit as accurate and reliable with time, temp and pressure so that should not be discounted.

I have done the business card or dollar bill test many times on our machines...


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

JoshEllsworth said:


> Rest assured that the Hotronix presses do have even pressure edge to edge. We stress relieve our platens to prevent warping...also we use a medium density silicone pad to provide for an even pressure. And lastly have an over center pressure adjustment.
> 
> Insta is a nice machine, but Hotronix is every bit as accurate and reliable with time, temp and pressure so that should not be discounted.
> 
> I have done the business card or dollar bill test many times on our machines...


We have been happy with our auto open Hotronix. I would like to get that Fusion. Does Hotronix allow us to trade up if we do it within a year of purchasing our auto open clam?


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

Mtnview said:


> We have been happy with our auto open Hotronix. I would like to get that Fusion. Does Hotronix allow us to trade up if we do it within a year of purchasing our auto open clam?


We currently don't have any trade up programs in place.


----------



## damdesigns (May 24, 2008)

Okay so I am planning on buying the Hotronix Fusion before the end of the week. Everyone is offering free shipping, I guess cause the manufacture Stahl's is the one actually offering it. Everyone is selling it for the same price, and was looking to see if anyone is throwing in anything extra? thanks


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

damdesigns said:


> Okay so I am planning on buying the Hotronix Fusion before the end of the week. Everyone is offering free shipping, I guess cause the manufacture Stahl's is the one actually offering it. Everyone is selling it for the same price, and was looking to see if anyone is throwing in anything extra? thanks


I would recommend calling or emailing each potential vendor and requesting a price quote. I think that none will jump in here with a specific offer as this is against the forum rules...

Would also recommend seeing if you can leverage any potential Long Beach trade show specials, which is happening at the end of the week.


----------



## damdesigns (May 24, 2008)

Thanks Josh, I wasn't trying to get any vendor to bite just wondering if anyone knew of any specials. I'm talking with a vedor know, I am assuming that the press ships directly from Stahls because of the free shipping, and I guess I can buy it through them.


----------



## mademan (Jan 18, 2008)

Are there any perks with buying from Stahls Direct vs. other vendors? & I'm still make'n a last minute decision in regards to Maxx or Hotronix auto clam...I'm stumped! Please enlighten me on the better buy thanx!!!


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Both have quality presses. I have the auto clam. I really like the auto open feature so that I do not have to stand there and wait. No ruined shirts from overheating. The only thing you might find different from vendor to vendor are goodies such as weeding tools, vinyl samples, etc.


----------



## mademan (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks...I had actually been leaning towards the Hotronix auto clam due to the fact that being I'm a "newbie" it may actually be a save me a print/shirt here & there production wise as I work my way through trial & error again Thanks alot!!!


----------



## damdesigns (May 24, 2008)

Okay so I got the Fusion and on top of free shipping I got 5% off. No matter where you buy the press from, it actually will be shipped from Stahls. I would say all of the dealers are selling them at the same price, atleast the 6 I went to did, and they all offered free shipping, so I just asked what was the benefit of buying from them and not Stahls direct, and that's how I got the 5% off.


----------



## mademan (Jan 18, 2008)

Ok! & 1 more thing, I noticed Best Blanks offers a doubled manufacturers warranty...would that perk be a good enough reason to buy from them vs. Stahls ID & others?


----------



## fajedi (Oct 6, 2010)

have you tried their website. I think its sold on there.


----------



## damdesigns (May 24, 2008)

I have a Hotronix heat press that I bought about 6 years ago, and the only thing I have had to do is replace a spring. Double the warranty is good, but how much will it cost if you have to ship it to them? Are you getting the 5%?


----------



## mademan (Jan 18, 2008)

Good question! Well I just got off the phone with em & although the extended warranty comes with a $14.99 price tag, there's no shipping fees, sooo, I think I'm leaning their way at the moment...& @ fajedi, I haven't check Stahls site for it, but I'm sure to do so next...Thanks!!!!


----------



## damdesigns (May 24, 2008)

No shipping sounds like a good deal... 5% saves you just short of $90.00. I received my Fusion yesterday and it works great. I do alot of pressing so we'll see how it holds up.


----------



## mademan (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks & good luck with your Fusion!


----------



## kiwily (May 18, 2011)

damdesigns said:


> No shipping sounds like a good deal... 5% saves you just short of $90.00. I received my Fusion yesterday and it works great. I do alot of pressing so we'll see how it holds up.


So, 1 month later, how do you like your Fusion? I was thinking about getting it but have had reservations because of the lack of an auto open feature. Also, where did you end up purchasing it?
Thanks.


----------



## kiwily (May 18, 2011)

kiwily said:


> So, 1 month later, how do you like your Fusion? I was thinking about getting it but have had reservations because of the lack of an auto open feature. Also, where did you end up purchasing it?
> Thanks.


Oh..actually, it's been over a year you've had the Fusion! Please let me know how you like it.


----------



## rogerholien (Aug 26, 2010)

love my Hotronix and have had it for years. Never had an issue with it! like Stahls, have nothing but good to say about their products and service! just saying!


----------

